# CHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I am in there now.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

i am in there now.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

lol... I'll get in there during the day if someone wants to jump in... dont have much time at night though


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

i am there again tonight.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

im back


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I see


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

no one to talk 2 tonight.. booooo


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

BernardB said:


> no one to talk 2 tonight.. booooo


 I would but cant type to much the computer is my bedroom and the wife is sleeping DONT want to wake her up if know what i mean


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

im there again.


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

im there


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

lol dumb question, where is the chat hahaha


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

fouund it haha im a dork


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

In the chat


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

in chat.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

in chat now


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

chat is getting more and more popular.. Im in there now!!


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

i am in there now.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

in there now.


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Im in now....


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm back


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

im in


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

im in.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

lets hit up chat


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

im in.


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

did chat go dead?? im in there


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

Fine.. ill keep the bad boy alive my self.. In there now


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

in the chat.. its super cool in there.. check it out


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

lets hit up chat ppl


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

Im in!!


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

im in again!! alone and scared..


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

in there now.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

me too


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

in there now.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

anybody in?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

in it


----------



## BrutusMaximus (Sep 4, 2011)

in it to win it!


----------



## papaslim (Sep 30, 2011)

*chat*

I flew through about 70 mph hang on ill turn around hold up a bud light ill stop...


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

Never catch anyone in there so I quit going


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I am in there now if anyone wants to chat.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm in.


----------

